# Gabatril Anyone?



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

There are ever increasing numbers of patients that find relief from anxiety and some levels of depression from the drug Gabatril. The drug was originally developed as an anti seizure medication. The drug apparently has the ability to prevent the acceleration of anxiety stimuli (worry thoughts) at their inception without creating sedation. I have found this interesting and am researching the medication at present. Just curious if any of the board have tried or are presently using this med...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2001)

Guess not..maybe I should try this in the anxiety area....


----------

